# Holy Crap.....................



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

That's the only words i have right now. More pics to follow tomorrow i nthe daylight. Too dark and the camera was dead tonight......


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

At $8-10/gallon, you could take the rest of the month off after one. :thumbup: Of course it would take the rest of the month to fill all that with oil dry or kitty litter.

I hate the places tires. I don't know why, but tires are the biggest downer for me.......


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> At $8-10/gallon, you could take the rest of the month off after one. :thumbup: Of course it would take the rest of the month to fill all that with oil dry or kitty litter.
> 
> I hate the places tires. I don't know why, but tires are the biggest downer for me.......



Helping a buddy out with a Screwguard W/O. Those SOB's quit paying for paint. Gotta do it by the Cu. Yd.!! Tires are ok. I get rid of them for $2 each......


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 14, 2012)

i know a few landlords that do that to properties that have been condemned that they own. It becomes a drop site for all the paint, oil, tires, couches, etc. Then eventually they give it back to the bank. I can think of at least 2 properties that have literally been converted to landfills becauae one guy refuses to pay landfill fees. When we do trash outs he simply has us dump there. I'll wager one house has over 200 cubic yards in it...


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

One day a year in May the city takes tires for free. 
I've already hauled around 80 at a time in there.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> That's the only words i have right now. More pics to follow tomorrow i nthe daylight. Too dark and the camera was dead tonight......


A few gallons of gas and 3 matches ought to do the job. Since when did SG stop paying for paint?


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> A few gallons of gas and 3 matches ought to do the job. Since when did SG stop paying for paint?



Last 2 years or so........count as cubic yard, yike!


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Helping a buddy out with a Screwguard W/O. Those SOB's quit paying for paint. Gotta do it by the Cu. Yd.!! Tires are ok. I get rid of them for $2 each......


I don't have any "buddies" around here that I would help out by doing that by the CYD. Tires are ~ $7 to get rid of, but you can get a bulk rate for larger quantities with the rims removed. As far as paint, no such luck. Everything has to be filled with an absorbent like oil dry or kitty litter before I can dispose of it. I'll do a couple old gallons in a CYD price but something like that is $8 per gallon no discount and $10 per gallon before discount. Otherwise, find some other sucker to deal with it. I won't go broke dealing with paint........:no:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Just an off the cuff but where looking at 1,500 to 2,000 gallons of paint and 100+ tires, 2 single wids hooked together full of chit and falling apart and numerous other debris. The main house surprisingly is decent with maybe 20 yards in it.......


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> I don't have any "buddies" around here that I would help out by doing that by the CYD. Tires are ~ $7 to get rid of, but you can get a bulk rate for larger quantities with the rims removed. As far as paint, no such luck. Everything has to be filled with an absorbent like oil dry or kitty litter before I can dispose of it. I'll do a couple old gallons in a CYD price but something like that is $8 per gallon no discount and $10 per gallon before discount. Otherwise, find some other sucker to deal with it. I won't go broke dealing with paint........:no:




It's a 2nd bid. Mine is gonna be HIIIIIGH!!!!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Just an off the cuff but where looking at 1,500 to 2,000 gallons of paint and 100+ tires, 2 single wids hooked together full of chit and falling apart and numerous other debris. The main house surprisingly is decent with maybe 20 yards in it.......


Out here you cant get rid of a tire for less than $18 each. Paint if its in a used or open can needs to be tested and cannot be removed by the CYD. 

All unmarked drums need to be tested to determine the disposal process. Not cheap. The reason is that these items are shipped away from here for proper disposal or some third world country buys it.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Helping a buddy out with a Screwguard W/O. Those SOB's quit paying for paint. Gotta do it by the Cu. Yd.!!
> 
> How does your State handle latex paint? Here in CT it's regulated to the extent that it must be handled and "processed" like BradC indicated, dumped out an dried up.
> Had over a 1000/gal (numerous containers of varying sizes) in a property...quite a hefty bid to deal with issue.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

As long as latex is dry it can go in the dump along with every thing else.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

We hauled around 110 tires from a property a month ago.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> We hauled around 110 tires from a property a month ago.



Wow!!! that $1985.00


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

REO2Rentals said:


> Wow!!! that $1985.00


$1985 to dispose of it. And profiting maybe $200. No Bueno. Wait 90 days from AMS to be reimbursed plus $200


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Profitability is gone with FAS They want to pay in the hood of 5 to 5.01 for tires NOt happening here!! I put in a BID and they can pay for it. semi tires are 7 per tire or so they say. I say NO dump charges 1$ for a 13" plus weight and they have to be seperated !! All labor intensive and time consuming but what the heck we are all dead beats and have nothing better to do RIGHT ??


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> Profitability is gone with FAS They want to pay in the hood of 5 to 5.01 for tires NOt happening here!! I put in a BID and they can pay for it. semi tires are 7 per tire or so they say. I say NO dump charges 1$ for a 13" plus weight and they have to be seperated !! All labor intensive and time consuming but what the heck we are all dead beats and have nothing better to do RIGHT ??


They're all brain dead... do their stuff from 8-5, don't answer their phones, and gotta put you on hold to find their cue cards when you stump'em with a question...


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> Profitability is gone with FAS They want to pay in the hood of 5 to 5.01 for tires NOt happening here!! I put in a BID and they can pay for it. semi tires are 7 per tire or so they say. I say NO dump charges 1$ for a 13" plus weight and they have to be seperated !! All labor intensive and time consuming but what the heck we are all dead beats and have nothing better to do RIGHT ??


 
one of the reason I stopped working for them, just wasn`t worth the hassle!


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> one of the reason I stopped working for them, just wasn`t worth the hassle!


The turn-over seems to be on-going... I work with them for a month or so, then it dries up...then a month or so goes by with no work from'em, and I get a call asking for help...an it's a new person I've never heard of before...


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Still working on this. Counted 138 tires. No idea on paint. Between the rest of the crap and mobile homes around 400 cu yds.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

More......


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

More including Satellite view showing all the crap spread everywhere. The Satellite image is nearly current.....


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

all that lumber around there I sure hope it does not Accidentally catch on fire.:innocent::innocent:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

If it was for anyone else but Screwguard we would dig a pit and burn it.  Screwguard requires segmented load photos. I'm bidding this high as i don't want the PITA of having to take progressive load photos Ect and then get SCREWED in the end by them. I'm actually going to bid it direct with the bank as well because the EX agent gave me their contact info. I'm pretty sure i'll come in less than the SG bids. Did a 400 yarder direct with Fannie last year. I gave Fannie the same price i gave the national (net to me) $12,500 and the national kicked it to the bank at 18K. The National though they where gonna cut a fat hog and i got the last laugh!!! BTW, 1/3 of that job was burned on site.............


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

All that weathered wood if its still solid should bring a pretty penny if you find the right guy!!!!!


Don't burn it before searching craigslist.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> All that weathered wood if its still solid should bring a pretty penny if you find the right guy!!!!!
> 
> 
> Don't burn it before searching craigslist.


It's all half log siding. If it was barn boards it would be a lot better...


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey Matt, I'm looking for a 7 gallon bucket. You don't happen to know where one is do you? :whistling2:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Hey Matt, I'm looking for a 7 gallon bucket. You don't happen to know where one is do you? :whistling2:




LOL!! I looked for the same thing there yesterday. Just a bunch of 5's..............


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm just curious, with the shear volume of liquids at that property, does one need a hazmat cert? I would think if you're trucking down the highway with all that crap on you trailer, that wouldn't be legal. 

BPWY, I think you used to drive truck, can you provide any insight on that?


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> I'm just curious, with the shear volume of liquids at that property, does one need a hazmat cert? I would think if you're trucking down the highway with all that crap on you trailer, that wouldn't be legal.
> 
> BPWY, I think you used to drive truck, can you provide any insight on that?


 
you`ll be alright just put so plackards on the sides of your trailer and I`m sure DOT will leave you alone! LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> I'm just curious, with the shear volume of liquids at that property, does one need a hazmat cert? I would think if you're trucking down the highway with all that crap on you trailer, that wouldn't be legal.
> 
> BPWY, I think you used to drive truck, can you provide any insight on that?




Unless MT has state laws about latex paint hes OK, latex isn't considered a placarded hazard.


He could run into problems about the bulk liquid but I think MJ has tanker endorsement on his CDL.

Then again if its all in small buckets he might be OK. 

Depends on state laws. I know in CA he'd have to call a special hazmat hauler.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

here in the wild west we can drop it of at a small waste generator facility but if you go over the allowable , and that is in pounds, then you have to pay. Another facility charges a flat 50 dollars per load.


----------

